# Zilla Reptile Digital Timer Power Center 24/7 8 outlet



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

anyone used one of these befor :whistling2:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Zilla-Reptile...025?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb1739689


----------



## reptiles-ink (Nov 4, 2006)

You could well find that you have problems with the different voltages, for a start you will need to cut off the moulded plug which will void warranty straight away.


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

:censor: just noticed its only 120v


----------

